# American Brake Shoe



## toyman (Oct 27, 2020)

This is one that I have been after for a long time. It is an American Brake Shoe. They were built in 1950 for the US postal service.The postal service backed out at the last minute so there was only a run of 50 of them made.I think that they might have been to hard to drive and that's why they canceled the contract. They are very fast as they were powered by a 100cc Villers motor.They are very rare today.There are only three known to exist.This one was owned by the Schwinn museum and purchased and kept in the Mark Mattei collection since 1989 until I reciently purchased it. It is in excellent original condition.I am very excited  to have it in my collection. 












L


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2020)

I had never even heard of these. Pretty cool machine but I can see where they could be a hand full! Congrats on the purchase. V/r Shawn


----------



## fattyre (Oct 28, 2020)

Love that stem / upper shock mount.   So heavy duty!


----------



## Whizzerick (Oct 28, 2020)

I love that's it mounted on a WZ frame!


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 28, 2020)

Learn something every day!  Congrats!


----------

